# European Tour Fantasy League - Take 2



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 21, 2016)

Evening all

The Administration for the fantasy league will now be done by yours truly, But Everyone will need to Re-register, dont worry your existing points still count

The League name is "Golf Monthly Forum New League" and the pin number is IAklwAP7HL .  please copy & paste this as case sensitive.

When you have joined, can you either post or PM me your Forum Name and Real Name, so we can keep this a Forum only event

I will PM everyone I can from the old thread over the next day or so to make sure as many people as possible are aware.

Any problems please PM me

Thanks


----------



## Capella (Apr 22, 2016)

Joined. 

Name: Jutta Jordans
TeamName: MyBoys


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 22, 2016)

J.turner

Aces high


----------



## Duckster (Apr 22, 2016)

Adam Heyes

Ducksters


----------



## DCB (Apr 22, 2016)

David Boal
DCB's All Stars


----------



## Doh (Apr 22, 2016)

Rick Gajewski

Fiveasidegolf


----------



## Slime (Apr 22, 2016)

I've just joined as Slime's Slammers but can't see my name on the list!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 22, 2016)

Should be on there now.

I have to go on the site and approve everybody who wants to join. and as I think I have  a sort of a life, there might be the odd couple of hours where I cant do it 

If anyone else isnt there please shout, loads of room for more people to join


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 22, 2016)

Ben gilg, team name Kia Ora


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 23, 2016)

Joined
Smudger's Superstars


PhilTheFragger said:



			Evening all

The Administration for the fantasy league will now be done by yours truly, But Everyone will need to Re-register, dont worry your existing points still count

The League name is "Golf Monthly Forum New League" and the pin number is IAklwAP7HL .  please copy & paste this as case sensitive.

When you have joined, can you either post or PM me your Forum Name and Real Name, so we can keep this a Forum only event

I will PM everyone I can from the old thread over the next day or so to make sure as many people as possible are aware.

Any problems please PM me

Thanks
		
Click to expand...


----------



## KingKauto (Apr 24, 2016)

F. Ayoub
Let the joost loose. 
I've got a little catching up to do as I only started this week but hoping to pick a few off at the bottom!


----------



## TheBlackCat (Apr 24, 2016)

I've re-joined again.  Team:  The Black Cat.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 24, 2016)

POS	Manager	Team name	Points	
1	Robert nutt	a brit of alrite	5,291,913	
2	Jutta Jordans	MyBoys	4,634,346	
3	Philip Murgatroyd	Team Fragger	4,465,320	
4	Ian Murgatroyd	Pargrinders	3,368,343	
5	Christopher milton	Rorysoldclubs	3,255,395	
6	David Boal	DCB's All Stars	3,251,727	
7	Richard Gajewski	Fiveasidegolf	3,223,711	
8	Pip Piper	Pips Mullion Mafia	3,173,579	
9	jason turner	Aces high	3,137,929	
10	James Palmer	Shanks for the Memories	2,912,493	
11	Steve montague	Fundys Fore Shouters	2,772,223	
12	Mark Smith	Smudger's Superstars	1,950,248	
13	Adam Heyes	Ducksters	1,889,581	
14	Paddy Chalklin	Golfers Utd	1,840,500	
15	Martyn Vaughan	Hit In The Nads	1,744,120	
16	Richard Coleman	Bunky Henry Fan Club	1,715,983	
17	Louise aspden	Lou's Lot.	1,713,662	
18	Simon Hill	Slime's Slammers	1,636,402	
19	The Black Cat	The Black Cat	1,622,256	
20	David Parry	Bunker Blues	1,559,952	
21	Nick Garbutt	Garush34	1,449,660	
22	Ben Gilg	Kia ora	1,201,435	
23	Faris Ayoub	Let The Joost Loose	0


We currently have 23 players, room for everyone, so roll up

If you are not on this list and think you should be, please shout


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 24, 2016)

Khamelion

Hackers Paradise


----------



## Capella (Apr 25, 2016)

YES!!!! 
(sorry, could not resist, took the lead )


----------



## sportsbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Cannot find the league, search is useless. What is the PIN for the league (might search better)


----------



## sportsbob (Apr 25, 2016)

OK, just seen the PIN (doh!). Sportsbob's scramblers are back 
Rob Berry


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 25, 2016)

Now up to 27 members

Don't forget to pick your team for the Volvo Chinese Open by 22.00 Wednesday Night, because of the time difference

Good luck


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 25, 2016)

Just joined - Dude Where's My Par?


----------



## Fish (Apr 26, 2016)

Think I've just joined, let me know if it doesn't appear or something isn't right please, 

Looking at some of those points loads of you have already it's going to be impossible to get into the mix!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 26, 2016)

Current runners & riders

POS	Manager	Team name	Points	
1	Jutta Jordans	MyBoys	5,515,331	
2	Robert nutt	a brit of alrite	5,427,411	
3	Philip Murgatroyd	Team Fragger	5,217,628	
4	Christopher milton	Rorysoldclubs	4,204,134	
5	Richard Gajewski	Fiveasidegolf	4,179,625	
6	Ian Murgatroyd	Pargrinders	4,139,124	
7	Phil Coumbe	Tailormade Titans	4,011,655	
8	Rob Berry	Sportsbob's Scramblers	4,002,316	
9	Andy Barrett	THEQUESTFOR11	3,875,789	
10	jason turner	Aces high	3,771,529	
11	Pip Piper	Pips Mullion Mafia	3,763,758	
12	David Boal	DCB's All Stars	3,545,299	
13	Steve montague	Fundys Fore Shouters	3,301,745	
14	James Palmer	Shanks for the Memories	3,163,164	
15	Dan Manley	Dude, Whereâ€™s My Par?	2,756,205	
16	Louise aspden	Lou's Lot.	2,507,957	
17	Mark Smith	Smudger's Superstars	2,485,187	
18	Martyn Vaughan	Hit In The Nads	2,447,852	
19	Richard Coleman	Bunky Henry Fan Club	2,275,581	
20	The Black Cat	The Black Cat	2,226,513	
21	Simon Hill	Slime's Slammers	2,133,883	
22	Michael Fielding	Down In Two	2,094,311	
23	Adam Heyes	Ducksters	2,050,080	
24	Paddy Chalklin	Golfers Utd	2,032,560	
25	Nick Garbutt	Garush34	1,973,589	
26	David Parry	Bunker Blues	1,913,192	
27	Ben Gilg	Kia ora	1,271,504	
28	Faris Ayoub	Let The Joost Loose	921,334	
29	Robin Hopkins	Fish of the Day	0


Dont forget, cut off for entering your team this week is Wednesday 22.00


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 3, 2016)

Entry cut off this week for The TrophÃ©e Hassan II in Morocco is Midnight Wednesday night


----------



## Imurg (May 7, 2016)

Well, I am officiall growing tired of this game....
Cut replacement, although activated, hasn't worked on my team this week. 2 missed, neither of them Capt or VC so 1 should have been replaced.
I've emailed the game team but I'm not convinced I'm going to keep playing..
Such a radical change of format from previous seasons was unnecessary and hasn't improved it IMO


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 7, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Well, I am officiall growing tired of this game....
Cut replacement, although activated, hasn't worked on my team this week. 2 missed, neither of them Capt or VC so 1 should have been replaced.
I've emailed the game team but I'm not convinced I'm going to keep playing..
Such a radical change of format from previous seasons was unnecessary and hasn't improved it IMO
		
Click to expand...

The cut activation has worked, you have got Goya in place of Havret, not a bad swap out.

Not sure I like the randomness of the cut replacement, This week I chose 6, who all made the cut, While Imurg had 2 miss the cut, but because of the replacement, is back to 5 in play. His replacement is likely to beat some of my 6, so effectively penalising me, by rewarding his bad choice

Preferred last years format, still miss the highlighted players on your team showing up on live scores


----------



## Slime (May 7, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The cut activation has worked, you have got Goya in place of Havret, not a bad swap out.

Not sure I like the randomness of the cut replacement, This week I chose 6, who all made the cut, While Imurg had 2 miss the cut, but because of the replacement, is back to 5 in play. His replacement is likely to beat some of my 6, so effectively penalising me, by rewarding his bad choice

*Preferred last years format, still miss the highlighted players on your team showing up on live scores*

Click to expand...

Amen to that, it just made things so much more pleasurable and simple.


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2016)

I'm having a good tournament, all 6 still in play and 3 in the top 10


----------



## Slime (May 7, 2016)

I've got four left in it ................................. with one of those in the top forty!!!!


----------



## Capella (May 7, 2016)

All six of mine made the cut, but only one is in the top ten at the moment.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2016)

Well after a dismal first performance in the China Open I came 2nd this week with a whopping 317,888 points, I might be still last with joining so late, but a few more selections like that will see me rise leap a Salmon :smirk:  

Got this weeks selection in already and feeeeeling goood


----------



## Slime (May 10, 2016)

I had an absolute 'mare ............................ again!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 10, 2016)

Current Positions.
Entries for the this weeks Tournament need to be in by Midnight, Wednesday Night

1	Jutta Jordans	MyBoys	5,809,730	
2	Robert nutt	a brit of alrite	5,785,117	
3	Philip Murgatroyd	Team Fragger	5,445,958	
4	Christopher milton	Rorysoldclubs	4,512,597	
5	Richard Gajewski	Fiveasidegolf	4,486,779	
6	Ian Murgatroyd	Pargrinders	4,469,063	
7	Rob Berry	Sportsbob's Scramblers	4,285,707	
8	Phil Coumbe	Tailormade Titans	4,239,370	
9	Pip Piper	Pips Mullion Mafia	4,216,148	
10	Andy Barrett	THEQUESTFOR11	4,174,279	
11	jason turner	Aces high	4,164,615	
12	David Boal	DCB's All Stars	3,889,302	
13	Steve montague	Fundys Fore Shouters	3,619,430	
14	James Palmer	Shanks for the Memories	3,309,478	
15	Dan Manley	Dude, Whereâ€™s My Par?	3,157,441	
16	Mark Smith	Smudger's Superstars	2,988,429	
17	Alastair Long	Burnt Cheeseburgers	2,910,245	
18	Martyn Vaughan	Hit In The Nads	2,909,466	
19	The Black Cat	The Black Cat	2,771,820	
20	Michael Fielding	Down In Two	2,757,921	
21	Louise aspden	Lou's Lot.	2,682,747	
22	Richard Coleman	Bunky Henry Fan Club	2,615,027	
23	Simon Hill	Slime's Slammers	2,401,536	
24	Paddy Chalklin	Golfers Utd	2,374,779	
25	Nick Garbutt	Garush34	2,349,448	
26	Dave Spratt	Hackers-Paradise	2,339,346	
27	Adam Heyes	Ducksters	2,324,969	
28	David Parry	Bunker Blues	2,249,866	
29	Ben Gilg	Kia ora	1,529,495	
30	Faris Ayoub	Wang-Yang, Bu-Zing	1,296,469	
31	Robin Hopkins	Fish of the Day	361,376


----------



## Fish (May 13, 2016)

How many has there been so far that I missed out on?


----------



## Imurg (May 13, 2016)

Fish said:



			How many has there been so far that I missed out on?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like 3 events ... the Masters ,Spanish and Shenzen International.


----------



## Capella (May 13, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Looks like 3 events ... the Masters ,Spanish and Shenzen International.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was 4. There were two events in China in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 13, 2016)

Capella said:



			I think it was 4. There were two events in China in the last couple of weeks.
		
Click to expand...


Robin, You have missed 3 events, The masters, Espania and Shenzhen,

Your first tournament was the Volvo Chinese open ( although you might as well have missed it with your rubbish score   and you were in last week at the Trophee Hassan 2 in Morocco where you wiped the floor with all of us bar 1


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Robin, You have missed 3 events, The masters, Espania and Shenzhen,

Your first tournament was the Volvo Chinese open ( although you might as well have missed it with your rubbish score   and you were in last week at the Trophee Hassan 2 in Morocco where you wiped the floor with all of us bar 1 

Click to expand...

Well in the words of Graham Norton, I like coming from behind :smirk:


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2016)

Just checked this week's selection and I've lost 2 but got 4 through of which 3 are comfortably in the top 10 along with Colsaerts who had a cracking 65 yesterday :thup:


----------



## Imurg (May 14, 2016)

Fish said:



			Just checked this week's selection and I've lost 2 but got 4 through of which 3 are comfortably in the top 10 along with Colsaerts who had a cracking 65 yesterday :thup:
		
Click to expand...

As long as one of those 2 isn't your C or VC they'll be replaced assuming you activated the Cut Replacement..


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2016)

Imurg said:



			As long as one of those 2 isn't your C or VC they'll be replaced assuming you activated the Cut Replacement..
		
Click to expand...

I didn't understand that cut replacement, it said to watch the video, which I did, but that was some sales blurb if I remember, don't remember actually activating anything!


----------



## Imurg (May 14, 2016)

Fish said:



			I didn't understand that cut replacement, it said to watch the video, which I did, but that was some sales blurb if I remember, don't remember actually activating anything!
		
Click to expand...

That's all you have to do!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 15, 2016)

This Weeks Results

POS	Manager	Team name	Points	
1	James Palmer	Shanks for the Memories	557,980	
2	The Black Cat	The Black Cat	418,398	
3	Ian Murgatroyd	Pargrinders	363,310	
4	Philip Murgatroyd	Team Fragger	345,270	
5	Simon Hill	Slime's Slammers	282,860	
6	Michael Fielding	Down In Two	240,260	
7	Richard Coleman	Bunky Henry Fan Club	234,320	
8	Paddy Chalklin	Golfers Utd	231,521	
9	Martyn Vaughan	Hit In The Nads	225,660	
10	Mark Smith	Smudger's Superstars	219,900	
11	Christopher milton	Rorysoldclubs	215,978	
12	Alastair Long	Burnt Cheeseburgers	208,510	
13	Nick Garbutt	Garush34	208,428	
14	Dan Manley	Dude, Whereâ€™s My Par?	199,650	
15	Andy Barrett	THEQUESTFOR11	186,610	
16	Phil Coumbe	Tailormade Titans	184,750	
17	Faris Ayoub	Wang-Yang, Bu-xing	182,350	
18	Jutta Jordans	MyBoys	178,810	
19	Dave Spratt	Hackers-Paradise	175,600	
20	Richard Gajewski	Fiveasidegolf	169,350	
21	David Parry	Bunker Blues	167,010	
22	Pip Piper	Pips Mullion Mafia	163,910	
23	Adam Heyes	Ducksters	148,300	
24	Robin Hopkins	Fish of the Day	133,150	
25	jason turner	Aces high	129,400	
26	David Boal	DCB's All Stars	114,550	
27	Rob Berry	Sportsbob's Scramblers	107,400	
28	Ben Gilg	Kia ora	88,420	
29	Steve montague	Fundys Fore Shouters	69,961	
30	Robert nutt	a brit of alrite	18,233	
31	Louise aspden	Lou's Lot.	17,700



And The Current League Table

Big money tournaments coming soon, so anything can happen 

POS	Manager	Team name	Points	
1	Jutta Jordans	MyBoys	5,988,540	
2	Robert nutt	a brit of alrite	5,803,350	
3	Philip Murgatroyd	Team Fragger	5,791,228	
4	Ian Murgatroyd	Pargrinders	4,832,373	
5	Christopher milton	Rorysoldclubs	4,728,575	
6	Richard Gajewski	Fiveasidegolf	4,656,129	
7	Phil Coumbe	Tailormade Titans	4,424,120	
8	Rob Berry	Sportsbob's Scramblers	4,393,107	
9	Pip Piper	Pips Mullion Mafia	4,380,058	
10	Andy Barrett	THEQUESTFOR11	4,360,889	
11	jason turner	Aces high	4,294,015	
12	David Boal	DCB's All Stars	4,003,852	
13	James Palmer	Shanks for the Memories	3,867,458	
14	Steve montague	Fundys Fore Shouters	3,689,391	
15	Dan Manley	Dude, Whereâ€™s My Par?	3,357,091	
16	Mark Smith	Smudger's Superstars	3,208,329	
17	The Black Cat	The Black Cat	3,190,218	
18	Martyn Vaughan	Hit In The Nads	3,135,126	
19	Alastair Long	Burnt Cheeseburgers	3,118,755	
20	Michael Fielding	Down In Two	2,998,181	
21	Richard Coleman	Bunky Henry Fan Club	2,849,347	
22	Louise aspden	Lou's Lot.	2,700,447	
23	Simon Hill	Slime's Slammers	2,684,396	
24	Paddy Chalklin	Golfers Utd	2,606,300	
25	Nick Garbutt	Garush34	2,557,876	
26	Dave Spratt	Hackers-Paradise	2,514,946	
27	Adam Heyes	Ducksters	2,473,269	
28	David Parry	Bunker Blues	2,416,876	
29	Ben Gilg	Kia ora	1,617,915	
30	Faris Ayoub	Wang-Yang, Bu-xing	1,478,819	
31	Robin Hopkins	Fish of the Day	494,526


----------



## Fish (May 16, 2016)

Have to say I'm disappointed and surprised with my points from yesterday, I had 3 in the top 10 and my captain a bit lower who got x3 and yet only pooled 133k, had 2 non-scorers, that bleedin' cut thing obviously didn't work!

If I'd missed 3 and have now played in 3 so 6 all together, how the hell have some at the top averaged nearly 1 million points per comp, as you said, I wiped the floor with everyone the other week but only got 317k, if I dd that x6 it would only be 2m not nearly 6m/5m?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			Have to say I'm disappointed and surprised with my points from yesterday, I had 3 in the top 10 and my captain a bit lower who got x3 and yet only pooled 133k, had 2 non-scorers, that bleedin' cut thing obviously didn't work!

If I'd missed 3 and have now played in 3 so 6 all together, how the hell have some at the top averaged nearly 1 million points per comp, as you said, I wiped the floor with everyone the other week but only got 317k, if I dd that x6 it would only be 2m not nearly 6m/5m?
		
Click to expand...

It's all to do with how much the purse is for each tournament, Wang the winner only picked up 166k, whereas at the Masters if you had Willet at captain, that would be worth 3 million in itself. As skippers winnings get multiplied by 3.

The people at the top of the league did well at The Masters, 

Big money tournaments coming up in the next month, choose a good team and you'll be quids in


----------



## drewster (May 16, 2016)

Top 10 overall and sticking in the peloton for a while. Will make my move soon though.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 19, 2016)

OK So Hands up anyone who doesn't have Rory and Danny Boy as either Capt or Vice Capt this week.


----------



## ruff-driver (May 19, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			OK So Hands up anyone who doesn't have Rory and Danny Boy as either Capt or Vice Capt this week.



Click to expand...


Didn't even pick 'em :whoo:


----------



## Slime (May 20, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			OK So Hands up anyone who doesn't have Rory and Danny Boy as either Capt or Vice Capt this week.



Click to expand...


Me!
I'm hoping for a weekend surge from both Lowry and Harrington.
Hey ho!


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2016)

I'm off the bottom :whoo: just :smirk:

Got my captain and VC slightly out of sync but Rory as VC gave me a much needed points push, I also had Colsaerts, Kaymer, Willettt, Lowry and my biggest disappointment was McDowell, but they all made the cuts so I'm on the move.....


----------



## Garush34 (May 23, 2016)

Made a good move this week with Rory as my Captain. Picked a team full of big guns this week for the PGA, hopefully it will work out.


----------



## drewster (May 24, 2016)

Rory Captain and Knox as my VC sees further progress through the pack !!!


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2016)

Looking for a good day tomorrow, I've got 5 of mine in the top 12 currently


----------



## Dan2501 (May 28, 2016)

Westy as captain for me, Willett as VC. Looking good!


----------



## Imurg (May 29, 2016)

Oh what a good week...!!
Seems not many picked Wood in their teams.....shame..&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Oh what a good week...!!
Seems not many picked Wood in their teams.....shame..&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

I bet even less picked Zanotti who helped me finish with 4 in the top 10 with only Westwood & Colsaerts languishing a bit lower, all mine through to the last day though


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 29, 2016)

After the BMWPGA we have a new leader

Current top 10 are .....


POS	Manager	Team name	Points	
1	Ian Murgatroyd	Pargrinders	9,148,426	
2	Jutta Jordans	MyBoys	8,744,753	
3	Philip Murgatroyd	Team Fragger	8,421,841	
4	Richard Gajewski	Fiveasidegolf	8,142,184	
5	Robert nutt	a brit of alrite	8,050,213	
6	Phil Coumbe	Tailormade Titans	7,989,943	
7	David Boal	DCB's All Stars	7,808,391	
8	Andy Barrett	THEQUESTFOR11	7,646,645	
9	Martyn Vaughan	Hit In The Nads	7,338,816	
10	Christopher milton	Rorysoldclubs	7,335,549


I'm saying nothin :ears:


----------



## ruff-driver (May 29, 2016)

Anyone else not been getting a cut replacement


----------



## Slime (May 29, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Anyone else not been getting a cut replacement 

Click to expand...


Me.
Mind you, I lost two after the cut ....................... my Captain & Vice Captain!
I'm not feeling the love for it this year as all the changes have made it worse, as far as I'm concerned, especially as it doesn't highlight your players on the leaderboard.
I'm really struggling for enthusiasm this year.


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2016)

Slime said:



			Me.
Mind you, I lost two after the cut ....................... my Captain & Vice Captain!
I'm not feeling the love for it this year as all the changes have made it worse, as far as I'm concerned,* especially as it doesn't highlight your players on the leaderboard*.
I'm really struggling for enthusiasm this year.
		
Click to expand...

I just select/highlight my choices on the leaderboard and it saves them!

Managed 4th this week so climbed another 3 places, I'm now 28th so creeping up slowly, shame I missed the first few comps but I'm chipping away at you all :smirk:


----------



## Garush34 (May 30, 2016)

Another jump for me, 5 in the top 15, the winner and VC coming third helped. Back in this.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 3, 2016)

Looking good so far. Fitzpatrick and Colsaerts at the top, Noren in the Top 10, Hatton just outside and Westwood just starting. Could do with Stenson going low today but looking like my whole team should make the cut, with most of them inside the Top 15.


----------



## Fish (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm going to have a stinker this week due to over thinking my selection, I swapped out 4 in favour of Swedes & Danes and guess what, the 4 I've had in for weeks are all in the top 10 with 2 of them at 1 & 2 and the 4 newbies are nowhere to be seen


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 3, 2016)

Just seen my captain got DQ on round 1


----------



## Capella (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm doing okay, all my players made the cut, though Scott Hend did struggle yesterday and started today's round with a double bogey. Shame, he is my VC, so I would have loved for him to do better. But Hendrik Stenson, who is my captain, has recovered nicely from a rather bumpy start on the first day.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 5, 2016)

4 out of 5 in the top ten. still didn't get a cut replacement :angry:


----------



## Imurg (Jun 5, 2016)

Who missed..?
If it was your Captain or Vice Captain then they don't get replaced....
Did you watch the video that unlocks CR..?


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 5, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Who missed..?
If it was your *Captain *or Vice Captain then they don't get replaced....
Did you watch the video that unlocks CR..?
		
Click to expand...

Yep skipper this week, maybe should read the small print 
but never had a c/r for the 2 weeks before and neither were cap or vc :angry:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 5, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Yep skipper this week, maybe should read the small print 
but never had a c/r for the 2 weeks before and neither were cap or vc :angry:
		
Click to expand...

to activate the cut replacement, you have to watch a 30 second video after you have selected your team

I just play it with the sound off,


----------



## Fish (Jun 6, 2016)

312,614 points for me, seeing as I dissected my team I didn't come out of it that bad, but I could have stole the day had I not changed it! Up another place in the overall league but due to a mid position in the weekly positions I've closed the gap on many above me, so I'm hovering ready to climb even higher.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 13, 2016)

up to 3rd, so an improvement over recent weeks


----------



## Trini swinger (Jun 14, 2016)

Guys, I know about watching the video after selecting your team to get a cut replacement, but it does not appear to be giving me that option this week for the US open??? Is it just me???


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 14, 2016)

Trini swinger said:



			Guys, I know about watching the video after selecting your team to get a cut replacement, but it does not appear to be giving me that option this week for the US open??? Is it just me???
		
Click to expand...

Its only regular European tour event you get one for I believe. So none for the majors and WGC's with no cut and also not for the Dunhill Links.


----------



## Trini swinger (Jun 14, 2016)

Cheers Garush for clearing that one up for me. Hope I have picked the right 6 this week in that case, come on the Mafia!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 26, 2016)

1	Phil Coumbe	Tailormade Titans	10,815,840	
2	Ian Murgatroyd	Pargrinders	10,795,903	
3	Jutta Jordans	MyBoys	10,365,195	
4	David Boal	DCB's All Stars	10,291,778	
5	Philip Murgatroyd	Team Fragger	9,803,924	
6	Richard Gajewski	Fiveasidegolf	9,574,311	
7	Andy Barrett	THEQUESTFOR11	9,509,589	
8	Robert nutt	a brit of alrite	9,386,068	
9	Martyn Vaughan	Hit In The Nads	9,065,004	
10	jason turner	Aces high	8,785,704

Some big changes this week as several had good Capt & VC picks who came home.

French Open This week and some big money tournaments over the next month including The Open and the US PGA so it can all change with a lucky/ well worked out pick.


----------



## Slime (Jun 26, 2016)

My first good week of the season!
I managed 1,515,970 points .................... nearly 25% of my season's total so far!
Captain won and my VC was tied second!
Probably peaked too early.


----------



## Jason Smith (Jun 27, 2016)

Joined!


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2016)

Jason Smith said:



			Joined!
		
Click to expand...


Is that your motorhome parked outside?


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2016)

I've got 5 of mine still in the top 10 in France currently and can only (hopefully) see some of their positions improve....


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			to activate the cut replacement, you have to watch a 30 second video after you have selected your team

I just play it with the sound off,
		
Click to expand...

I always do this, but this week I had a non-starter in Chris Wood and Shane Lowry missed the cut and I've got squat!?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2016)

I had Woody as well - because he pulled out before the start but after the midnight cut off he doesn't get changed.
If he'd pulled out at 11pm Wednesday then the system would have allocated another player - another example of the random rule changes that don't seem to work.

Was Lowry your C or VC?
They don't get replaced if they miss the cut - again, totally random rule...


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2016)

Imurg said:



			I had Woody as well - because he pulled out before the start but after the midnight cut off he doesn't get changed.
If he'd pulled out at 11pm Wednesday then the system would have allocated another player - another example of the random rule changes that don't seem to work.

Was Lowry your C or VC?
They don't get replaced if they miss the cut - again, totally random rule...
		
Click to expand...

Lowry was my VC, as you say, random rule changes you can't follow and seem somewhat unfair at times.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			Lowry was my VC, as you say, random rule changes you can't follow and seem somewhat unfair at times.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, why not just replace but have the replacement as a standard player so no x2 or x3...
Not keen on the new format at all.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 10, 2016)

Diddums , might it have something to do with the fact that you might have lost BIG time this week 

Where did I put my Tiny violin  &#127931;

Pahahahahahahaha&#128526;&#128077;


----------



## Capella (Jul 11, 2016)

Oh, man, I lost ground big time this week, not only in the league, but also in the overall ranking. Did anyone here have Noren in their team?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 11, 2016)

I did, but DCB had him as vice captain , good job too as the rest of his picks were rubbish 

None of the leaders had a particularly good tournament

Mega monies available this week. Pick the right Capt and Vic and you could gain the best part of 5 Million


----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Agreed, why not just replace but have the replacement as a standard player so no x2 or x3...
*Not keen on the new format at all.*

Click to expand...

Me neither, I really am losing the love ................. especially as team players are not highlighted on the leaderboard.
I'm seriously thinking of binning it, I just can't get the enthusiasm!


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 17, 2016)

Gash this week, had stenson as skipper last week, dropped him for oosthuizen 

#whatapillock


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Gash this week, had stenson as skipper last week, dropped him for oosthuizen 

#whatapillock 

Click to expand...

Funny you should say that...&#128549;


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 17, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Funny you should say that...&#63013;
		
Click to expand...

I see quite a few backed louis 

Well done jutta, had henrik as VC


----------



## Capella (Jul 18, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Well done jutta, had henrik as VC 

Click to expand...

Thanks, yeah, that was a good choice. Had Rory as captain, who played a very good final round as well and ended up tied 5th. My other picks turned out to be mediocre at best.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 18, 2016)

Some big money wins last weekend

No tournament this week, then a tiny little one in Thailand the week after, followed by the USPGA which is a mega big money game


----------



## Capella (Jul 18, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Some big money wins last weekend

No tournament this week, then a tiny little one in Thailand the week after, followed by the USPGA which is a mega big money game
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I think the Thailand one and the PGA Champ are on the same weekend, so I doubt the Thailand one will be covered by the Fantasy game at all.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2016)

Capella said:



			Actually, I think the Thailand one and the PGA Champ are on the same weekend, so I doubt the Thailand one will be covered by the Fantasy game at all.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect you'll be able to pick players from both..that's how it's worked in the past. Mom you, you'd have to pick the winner in the East to get anywhere near the money in the West..


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2016)

My best return to date in the US-PGA topping the weekly list 

Now the downside, I forgot to change/select my team and I've been pre-selected a right bunch of nobodies  I was nicely creeping up the league, especially as I came to the party late, going to be a setback this week


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2016)

Not missing much this week Robin, only a million in the prize pot and, as it's Matchplay, anything can happen...


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Not missing much this week Robin, only a million in the prize pot and, as it's Matchplay, anything can happen...
		
Click to expand...

True, got a bit of a squeeze then


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2016)

Well as predicted their dropping like flies, Havret & Lipsky have both lost, only got my VC Hoey through so far, but now I've got Canizares & Lorenzo-Vera playing each other so I'm guaranteed to lose another


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 4, 2016)

Lost two already, Peter Uihline and Chase Keopka, both a bit of a risk picking them but thought it might pay off. Everyone else either through or up in their games.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2016)

Lost Larrazabal but the other 5 are either through or up.
Is Matt Fitz doing himself harm or a favour by whipping Big Tommy's backside big time..&#128514;


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2016)

Imurg said:



*Lost Larrazabal but the other 5 are *either* through *or up*.*
Is Matt Fitz doing himself harm or a favour by whipping Big Tommy's backside big time..&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same for me.
None of the five that are through are playing each other either.


----------



## Capella (Aug 4, 2016)

I lost Bjerregaard, but it's okay, he was paired with Lawrie, who is also one of my picks, so one of them had to go in any case (I did not consult the draw when I chose my picks). All the others did well in the first round, though. And like with Slime, none of them are playing each other in round 2.


----------



## Doh (Aug 5, 2016)

Slime said:



			Exactly the same for me.
None of the five that are through are playing each other either.
		
Click to expand...


Snap, I thought that Fitz might have had a hard game but was on cruse control.


----------



## Slime (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm down to four for this afternoon's matches.
None are playing each other so I may get four through or I may have none through.
Here's hoping.


----------



## Capella (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm down to three. Lost Lawrie and Wood. Now it's down to Fitzpatrick, Kieffer and Porteous for me.


----------



## Fish (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm down to 1, but he's playing well is CaÃ±izares :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 6, 2016)

I still have 3 in the last 8, including both Capt & VC, and none are drawn against each other, so potentially I could have 3 of the last 4, or none 

But whatever happens, I have Imurgs backside on a plate at least for this week 

Relish the small victories


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 6, 2016)

Down just to Alex Noren. Hopefully he'll play well today.


----------



## Slime (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm down to just two.
Cap and vice cap have long since left the party .


----------



## Slime (Aug 6, 2016)

I've just seen that Noren was -7 through six holes!


----------



## Slime (Aug 6, 2016)

Slime said:



*I'm down to just two.*
Cap and vice cap have long since left the party .
		
Click to expand...

They play each other in the semi-final.
I have one in the final.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 6, 2016)

Slime said:



			I've just seen that Noren was -7 through six holes!
		
Click to expand...

Similar in the semi as well...
Might be getting a visit from the men in white coats, holding a jar and requesting  a sample...&#128513;


----------



## ruff-driver (Aug 7, 2016)

Anyone pick the finalists ?

I have noren as VC  all my other picks were gash


----------



## Imurg (Aug 21, 2016)

And proof that the cut replacement system is a load of tosh - and not just because Fragger benefited from it.
He got this week's winner given to him as a cut replacement - how ridiculous is that?
The whole system is rubbish if it gives you a win when one of your team fails..
I noticed as well that Lipsky was given to someone - finished 6th I think.....
It makes a mockery of picking teams - hated it from the offset and this has just confirmed it.
No sour grapes as I still beat him on the week.
It's a poor system and if it's in place next hear them I'm out...


----------



## Fish (Aug 21, 2016)

Imurg said:



			And proof that the cut replacement system is a load of tosh - and not just because Fragger benefited from it.
He got this week's winner given to him as a cut replacement - how ridiculous is that?
The whole system is rubbish if it gives you a win when one of your team fails..
I noticed as well that Lipsky was given to someone - finished 6th I think.....
It makes a mockery of picking teams - hated it from the offset and this has just confirmed it.
No sour grapes as I still beat him on the week.
It's a poor system and if it's in place next hear them I'm out...
		
Click to expand...

I lost my captain & vice and neither were replaced from what I can see and yet I watched the cut video etc, it pleases itself at times and I've lost interest in it because of that.


----------



## ruff-driver (Aug 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			I lost my captain & vice and neither were replaced from what I can see and yet I watched the cut video etc, it pleases itself at times and I've lost interest in it because of that.
		
Click to expand...

Robin, the only ones it won't replace are cap & vc , i like many had sullivan as skipper, nil points !
Got 1st & 2nd tho :clap:


----------



## Fish (Aug 21, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Robin, the only ones it won't replace are cap & vc , i like many had sullivan as skipper, nil points !
Got 1st & 2nd tho :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Nobody likes a smart arse &#128540;


----------



## Slime (Aug 21, 2016)

I'd totally forgotten about this and hadn't changed my team since the previous event!
I'm struugling to remain enthused.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 27, 2016)

Really not feeling the love with cut replacement now..!!
My replacement this week, Anders Hansen, who's done bugger all for years, has withdrawn after his 3rd round..
Well thanks a bunch!!:rant::rant::rant::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## paddyc (Aug 27, 2016)

Lost interest now, not keen on this years format at all.No chance of making up ground if you dont start well.Not changed team for a couple of weeks so im oot.


----------



## Slime (Aug 29, 2016)

paddyc said:



*Lost interest now, not keen on this years format at all*.No chance of making up ground if you dont start well.*Not changed team for a couple of weeks so im oot*.
		
Click to expand...

Same as that!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 5, 2016)

POS	Manager	Team name	Points	
1	Phil Coumbe	Tailormade Titans	18,519,673	
2	Ian Murgatroyd	Pargrinders	17,609,428	
3	David Boal	DCB's All Stars	17,361,317	
4	Jutta Jordans	MyBoys	17,144,565	
5	Philip Murgatroyd	Team Fragger	16,431,520	
6	Richard Coleman	Bunky Henry Fan Club	16,087,141	
7	The Black Cat	The Black Cat	16,066,286	
8	Andy Barrett	THEQUESTFOR11	15,935,527	
9	Rob Berry	Sportsbob's Scramblers	15,748,094	
10	Dan Manley	Dude, Whereâ€™s My Par?	15,171,819

The current top 10

A good week for The Chuckle Brothers


----------



## drewster (Sep 19, 2016)

Up to 5th now with 2 x Captain wins in the last two weeks although An cost me a few quid too.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 20, 2016)

Just to prove that ground can be made up...
4 events ago I was 2.5 million points behind LiverpoolPhil....
The last event has just finished and I've beaten him, overall, by a million....
So I've made up 3.5 million in a month...

And I'm the Winner!!!!!!!!

Not wishing to blow my own trumpet of course.

And I stick to my guns - unless there's a format change that includes ditching cut-replacement, I'm probably out for next year....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 20, 2016)

The final top ten

Congrats to smugbast Mr Imurg
Commiserations to LP

There were 5 people who could have won it on the final round had their captains picks worked

Well done one n all for a hard fought contest

POS	Manager	Team name	Points	
1	Ian Murgatroyd	Pargrinders	30,131,640	
2	Phil Coumbe	Tailormade Titans	29,101,842	
3	David Boal	DCB's All Stars	27,547,972	
4	The Black Cat	The Black Cat	26,365,880	
5	Dan Manley	Dude, Whereâ€™s My Par?	26,334,066	
6	Andy Barrett	THEQUESTFOR11	26,042,904	
7	Jutta Jordans	MyBoys	25,967,695	
8	Richard Gajewski	Fiveasidegolf	25,735,313	
9	Philip Murgatroyd	Team Fragger	25,393,368	
10	Nick Garbutt	Garush34	25,248,069


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 20, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Just to prove that ground can be made up...
4 events ago I was 2.5 million points behind LiverpoolPhil....
The last event has just finished and I've beaten him, overall, by a million....
So I've made up 3.5 million in a month...

And I'm the Winner!!!!!!!!

Not wishing to blow my own trumpet of course.i

And I stick to my guns - unless there's a format change that includes ditching cut-replacement, I'm probably out for next year....
		
Click to expand...

Well done :thup:

Agree on the format change - it was poor this year , don't like the captain and vice captain - etc as well as the cut


----------



## fenwayrich (Nov 20, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Just to prove that ground can be made up...
4 events ago I was 2.5 million points behind LiverpoolPhil....
The last event has just finished and I've beaten him, overall, by a million....
So I've made up 3.5 million in a month...

And I'm the Winner!!!!!!!!

Not wishing to blow my own trumpet of course.

And I stick to my guns - unless there's a format change that includes ditching cut-replacement, I'm probably out for next year....
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations! I agree, it was a much better format last year, unless it is changed I won't be bothering in 2017.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 20, 2016)

Happy with 5th. Was way down the rankings not that long ago, barely top 20, but had some excellent weeks in the last couple of months. Sticking with Richard Bland for basically the last 10-15 weeks really paid off, he's so consistent!


----------



## Slime (Nov 20, 2016)

Imurg said:



			And *I'm the Winner*!!!!!!!!

Not wishing to blow my own trumpet of course.

And I stick to my guns - unless there's a format change that includes ditching cut-replacement, I'm probably out for next year....
		
Click to expand...

Congrats on a great victory. :thup::thup:


As for the format ................... it sucks.
I stopped bothering after just a few weeks, I hope it rolls back to the previous format for next year.


----------



## Doh (Nov 21, 2016)

Well Done Ian, I took my foot off the peddle a bit mid season but happy to be in the top ten again. Agree about the format not being as good as it was.


----------

